# How to get Telecom experience?



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I applied for an apprenticeship at an ibew back in July, in the interview they told me to get experience and reapply. Recently I've come across a telecom apprenticeship in my area and I am much more interested in that route. 

I'm trying to cover all the bases and gain as much knowledge and/or experience I can before I can reapply in April. I'm open to getting a new job, however the helper/entry level positions in construction seem to require some experience in that trade, or they are part time for very little money. 


I'm open to taking classes or studying for any certifications that would help me stand out but I'm not even sure where to start with that kind of stuff.

Any advice?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for an apprenticeship at an ibew back in July, in the interview they told me to get experience and reapply. Recently I've come across a telecom apprenticeship in my area and I am much more interested in that route.
> 
> ...


Get a job with a tel com company and fudge the truth a little:whistling2:

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Get a job with a tel com company and fudge the truth a little:whistling2:
> 
> Good luck:thumbsup:


Haha. I'm starting to get that desperate honestly. I'm considering just buying a bunch of books to study and saying I have the knowledge and hope I don't have to elaborate.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Buy a pair of work boots, a hard hat and a safety vest and look for a job doing grunt work on a construction site. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

99cents said:


> Buy a pair of work boots, a hard hat and a safety vest and look for a job doing grunt work on a construction site. You gotta start somewhere.


I've contacted about 8 places in my area, construction companies and electrical companies. Most didn't get back to me and the others said they don't have positions like that or available.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

look on craigslist, lots of low voltage contractors on there


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

A lot of new guys to telecom start working for telecom contractors. As you gain experience then you can apply at utility companies and may find an in while you're working for a contractor. One that comes to mind is Henkel and McCoy. Have you applied there?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

jw0445 said:


> A lot of new guys to telecom start working for telecom contractors. As you gain experience then you can apply at utility companies and may find an in while you're working for a contractor. One that comes to mind is Henkel and McCoy. Have you applied there?


Never heard of them but I'll look them up. I literally have no experience or knowledge though, they'll train people?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Never heard of them but I'll look them up. I literally have no experience or knowledge though, they'll train people?


I hired on with AT&T with zero knowledge. They will send you to all the required schooling.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Never heard of them but I'll look them up. I literally have no experience or knowledge though, they'll train people?


They do train people and you will start at the bottom and work your way up. IB Able is an electrical contractor for power co.'s that also train from the bottom up. Not sure if they do telecom.


----------

